# What's your favorite recording of Sibelius Symphony No.2?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I grew up with a recording of Sibelius 2 with Bernstein and the NY Phil. I have imprinted on this recording. I love it but I also know it is an idiosyncratic rendition so it makes it somewhat difficult for me to be objective in evaluating other recordings of this work.

Anyhoo, what are your favorites?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Definitely Barbirolli/Royal Philharmonic
I should probably also add the 1950's Karajan/Philharmonia

No doubt you will get dozens of other recommendations!!


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Szell/Concertgebouw.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Becca said:


> Definitely Barbirolli/Royal Philharmonic


Ditto. Unbeatable, never equalled. Passion and drama galore.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I like Berglund/Bournemouth here, but I should really hear this Barbirolli/RPO


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

wfc;kwsencv/,kledbvc daksvnh daxs,k bvh


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> I like Berglund/Bournemouth here, but I should really hear this Barbirolli/RPO


Try this one


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Monteux/LSO
Stokowski/NBCSO 1954
also very good-
Bernstein/NYPO
Barbirolli/RoyPO

Historical great-
Toscanini/NBC 1940


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Leonard Bernstein with the Vienna Philharmonic (DG).
-->The playing is simply too gripping and powerful to be overlooked.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Rangstrom said:


> Szell/Concertgebouw.


Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Orfeo said:


> Leonard Bernstein with the Vienna Philharmonic (DG).
> -->The playing is simply too gripping and powerful to be overlooked.


Ditto this. And I love Barbirolli and Karajan too.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

In good sound I vote for Barbirolli, but my absolute favorite is Beecham’s 1954 account coupled with Dvorak 8 on EMI. I was simply bowled over the first time I heard this. One of the maestro’s best readings.


----------

